# Handheld graco sprayers



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I'm wondering if you guys can tell me reviews on new 2012 /13 handheld cordless fine finish sprayers? I've been waiting to here more info on them. I want a handheld for garage doors, gables, renos, baseboards and metal man doors/stained. Thoughts?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine still works.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Come on we need more than one review? Who else has a fine finish?? Lets go!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have not tried one but have not heard anything good about them either, mostly battery issues. For that price i will buy an HVLP or money towards one.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the truecoat is non rebuildable and the Procoat sold at S/W can be rebuilt once. most that come into my shop have been thru less than 20 gallons


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> the truecoat is non rebuildable and the Procoat sold at S/W can be rebuilt once. most that come into my shop have been thru less than 20 gallons


i can't imagine paying $400-$500 for a sprayer that has such a short shelf life.

hell,i just picked up a used graco 395 finishpro for 5 bills.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Jtpaintalot said:


> Come on we need more than one review? Who else has a fine finish?? Lets go!


If you do a search there is a great many threads on this topic. Durability, quality, and longevity are issues. 



Xmark said:


> hell,i just picked up a used graco 395 finishpro for 5 bills.


Pics?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I had one...it died. I liked it when it worked. I received value from it and I miss it enough to consider the PS2, but I need a 4-6 stage HVLP more.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Ya I figured they were unreliable still, I was hoping the new ones were a lot better, still on the fence. I think I'll wait at least until some good graco deals come again!


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

My proshot died after 15 gallons and ita going back to sw this week, it did come in useful though.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

capepainter said:


> My proshot died after 15 gallons and ita going back to sw this week, it did come in useful though.


PS2 or original.?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Original proshot


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an orig Proshot. A few problems at the beginning (I was one of the pro-order guys). We worked out the bugs and use it on and off. It's starting to fail, and the batteries don't hold much of a charge. I am now thinking of buying another one. It has its uses and with the new options on the new Proshot it will be nice to have if it is needed

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> the truecoat is non rebuildable and the Procoat sold at S/W can be rebuilt once. most that come into my shop have been thru less than 20 gallons


an apprentice told me that a graco rep was at the school and going over the proshot and Yeh they claim it to have about a thirty gal life span. that is a graco rep advertising or I'd call it admitting that.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Overall i like the proshot and i think they will get brtter as graco works out the bugs, it definitely has come in handy when it worked, price also needs to come down.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a ProShot 2, not fine finish. Works like a champ, but you have to know what tool to use for the job. Yeah you can rig certain tools to get the job done, but it's important to have the right tool to do the job or else it takes longer, doesn't come out as nice, or other things. 

***My overall caution: Watch for spits. 

For stains I don't think the ProShot fine finish would be all that good, not enough control and the tips aren't all that good. This is coming from someone who's in love with my HVLP sprayer, super control and the spray I put out is almost dry when it hits, so I don't have to wipe if I don't want to. Just can't get that with a Proshot, no matter what you do. BUT* that being said, they would be good for the clear coat/top coats. They would put out enough material to level nicely and be faster than an HVLP for sure. 

Paint works fine for the proshot, don't know about FF, I'm sure it would if you dilute it enough for certain applications. I figure your better off with a Proshot 2 than a FF Proshot in my opinion. If you don't use it for staining and the proshot 2 can do pretty much the same thing, why get the FF? You can control the motor speed on the proshot 2 so if you want to dial it down a bit you can, still comes out quickly though.

If you plan on doing garage doors like you said or painted interior doors, forget it. Your better off with a proshot2 if you decide to actually get one.


Conclusion & Afterthoughts:
Why not get a Graco Magnum and put a FF tip on it (switch out guards for Rac X). You'd be around the same price (depending upon the model) and you could paint way better with it too. It's super light weight, 30-40 lbs? Unless you want to fit the proshot inside your car or something (super super easy carry), then for the price maybe a magnum might be better/more useful for your hard earned money. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Ordered the Proshot 2, picking it up on Tuesday. Ill let you know what I think of it

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Ordered the Proshot 2, picking it up on Tuesday. Ill let you know what I think of it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Try to get 50 gallons out of it as fast as you can. Do you have some spare paint you can demo on it......JK, I had less than 30 on my PS1.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

that they are making and selling a machine with an expected lifespan of thirty gallons is crazy. It's a prototype work in progress and their selling it like it was a finished product.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ron

I think the ps2 comes with the rebuild kit. 

Keep in mind, 30 gal is 120 quarts. I never run a ps much more than a qt at a time. And every time, it makes money. If you get 30 gal out of it twice, for a total of 240 qt, you ought to be able to make the thing profitable. 

The 2 is the best one to come along yet. Its a convenience tool. Its not for everyone. Some people love setting up airless to do 2-3 quarts. Not me.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Oden said:


> that they are making and selling a machine with an expected lifespan of thirty gallons is crazy. It's a prototype work in progress and their selling it like it was a finished product.


I truly believe they are much improved.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We have the ps 1 its pretty much dead now but had it for a long time. One of the reasons I bought another one is that we perform maint painting for he national park service and sometimes it's just painting a new door on sight in the middle of the woods (no elec). But we have used our old one for so much more. It's just anther tool in the toolbox

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We had to change the packing and nozzle on the FF this week, at a cost close to 300$, including 1 hour of SW labor  But it should work as a new one.


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Ya I tested out x force it was sweet but super heavy and awkward. I got reps down to $1975 .00 plus 12 percent tax here in bc. But for the new construction and small commercial jobs I do I think the fine finish will be my choice for now.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Ordered the Proshot 2, picking it up on Tuesday. Ill let you know what I think of it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Keep us posted on what you think or what you plan on doing with it. Still plan on doing garage doors etc?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We have found it great for: garage doors, small amounts or shutters, lattice, rough cut siding on small jobs

These are the bathrooms that we perform maintenance painting on. They area intend at a shop the brought to the parks. Now and then a door or siding has to be painted we just use the Proshot

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We have found it great for: garage doors, small amounts or shutters, lattice, rough cut siding on small jobs
> 
> These are the bathrooms that we perform maintenance painting on. They area intend at a shop the brought to the parks. Now and then a door or siding has to be painted we just use the Proshot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk



Those are bathrooms?? Haha, pretty cool actually. I've never seen them like that on pallets basically. Around here we just have the portapotties. :/

Sounds like you use it mostly for touch up painting mostly? I guess depending on the size of the garage door probably about 1.5 to 2 quarts?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

These bathrooms ate very cool. Hardiplank siding, fiberglass door with lovers, interior is all maint free and the floor is diamondplate. They are clivus composting toilets and light and fan are powered by solar panels on the roof. Pretty cool stuff. They are used in the woods as well as at the ocean in the national pard areas in New England

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. I travel back east from time to time, guess I haven't been to the parks these puppies are parked at lol.


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

i had about 3 gallons through my proshot before it died, and a guy i know had maybe 2 gallons through his before it died. they both were great for specific purpose but an hvlp would be money better spent, unless you do alot of exteriors with funky roofs and dormers i dont think it would be worth it.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

My first Proshot hat problems at first and was sent back. Since then we haven't any problems, its just worn out. There is a $50 rebate right now on them so I ordered one as we get redy for spring.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have 2 of the originals.Had them since they came out.Replaced batteries a couple of times(boo) Just repacked Friday. Guys use them weekly. Exterior: liquid mask/front doors/small items. Interior: louvered shutters & doors.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

It's here, no idea when it will get used, but were ready.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> It's here, no idea when it will get used, but were ready.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Shine bright like à diamond


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the proshot (1 I'm guessing) and I find the pulsing almost unusable. Does Anyone else notice this? I noticed no one wrote about it. Thx. Maybe time to upgrade to a new one. Am leaning towards a hopper for one of my 490's instead. Any thoughts on that or is there a different thread?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Hurry up and use it ramsden I need more input on the new ps 2 ! Lol now I'm torn again fine finish or just proshot maybe I will just buy both ! I'm trying to wait for graco to throw some deals in spring if I can hold off until then!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Jtpaintalot said:


> Hurry up and use it ramsden I need more input on the new ps 2 ! Lol now I'm torn again fine finish or just proshot maybe I will just buy both ! I'm trying to wait for graco to throw some deals in spring if I can hold off until then!


PS2 > FF. Why do you want the FF anyway?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

oldccm said:


> I have the proshot (1 I'm guessing) and I find the pulsing almost unusable. Does Anyone else notice this? I noticed no one wrote about it. Thx. Maybe time to upgrade to a new one. Am leaning towards a hopper for one of my 490's instead. Any thoughts on that or is there a different thread?



It still pulses but not as badly. Puts the paint out more consistently than the version 1. Just don't go too fast and lay down a nice coat, be fine once it levels.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> It's here, no idea when it will get used, but were ready.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Congrats on the purchase! 

Hey now you'll have pimp out your little toy like me lol. 1 gallon spraying capacity, plus I can hook it up to a garden hose for faster clean-up.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Where did you get the accessories? The first PS would pulsate and leave very uneven paint. I didn't notice it that much when i first purchased it but maybe to excited with the purchase (3-4 yrs ago). When we use it, I will review.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Where did you get the accessories? The first PS would pulsate and leave very uneven paint. I didn't notice it that much when i first purchased it but maybe to excited with the purchase (3-4 yrs ago). When we use it, I will review.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk



You can purchase them from your Graco rep. I tried to get this backpack from Sherwin but they took forever and never were able to get it for some weird reason (5+ week). So I went to another graco rep here in town and he got it for me in 2 weeks. 

Check graco's website or if your in your local shop, pick up one of those blue (Graco) brochures they usually have somewhere. It will list various components/accessories and also the sku# for ordering.


----------



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

oldccm said:


> I have the proshot (1 I'm guessing) and I find the pulsing almost unusable. Does Anyone else notice this? I noticed no one wrote about it. Thx. Maybe time to upgrade to a new one. Am leaning towards a hopper for one of my 490's instead. Any thoughts on that or is there a different thread?


Mine spits as well gonna save up and buy a small airless. A lot of problems with my Proshot


----------

